# Processors... help me decide



## dwisner (Nov 7, 2010)

A few months ago I purchased an Emotiva XPA-5 amp and a UMC-1 processor. I am very impressed with the amp, however, I had to send the processor back after uncovering a few glitches that I could not live with. I guess I should have known better from the reviews and such, but the price was right, you know how it is...

Needless to say, I am in the market for a new processor. It needs to have good sound processing ability, maybe dual sub outs, HDMI. The only thing going in will be a Blu-Ray, maybe a gaming console and TV. Video part could even be pass-through. I heard somewhere that Emotiva is coming out with a new processor maybe the first of the year, but I'm sort of skeptical. 

I need some suggestions, I could spend around $1200, MAYBE a little more if needed. 

Thanks for the help,
Dane


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Outlaw is planning a new processor for early next year that should be about in that range. I've had a few Outlaw products and am most impressed with their quality and service.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

dwinser, I just did the same thing with the same combo. Had to reluctantly return the UMC-1 (two of them) due to the glitches. Now I'm searching for what to go to next. The new Emotiva XMC-1 is supposed to be better when it comes out in the spring, but only time will tell.

Meantime, my research has led me to believe the new Marantz AV7005 is the next currently available choice and seems to be getting a lot of respect.

Deane


----------



## dwisner (Nov 7, 2010)

I guess its good to know that I'm not the only one in this situation. Is the new Marantz strictly a processor?

Let me know which direction you go, Emotiva or Marantz.

Dane


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

dwisner said:


> I guess its good to know that I'm not the only one in this situation. Is the new Marantz strictly a processor?
> 
> Let me know which direction you go, Emotiva or Marantz.
> 
> Dane


The AV 7005 is strictly a processor.

http://us.marantz.com/Products/3255.asp

There is a companion receiver model, the SR 7005, but I'm so happy with the XPA-5, I want only a processor at this point.

I'm sure I'll make a purchase long before the XMC-1 comes out. There's not only the wait until it's released, but also the wait until some feedback on experience is posted, that's going to take it into next summer, IMO.

I think the Emotiva folks are good people, and have to be admired for bringing some nice equipment to market at affordable prices. Trouble with the UMC-1 is that they got it on the market without it being ready. I think they are much closer to having it working now, but I didn't want to chance that and let it get outside the 30 day return period, so I pulled the plug.

Deane


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have been testing a UMC-1 at home for a while and while there are glitches which everyone knows about its not a bad processor. That said I have setup the AV-7005 and MM-7055 at work and its a very nice processor with all the latest processing technology. I will most likely pickup a AV-7005 in the future as I do get a deal from work and love the ability to use Audessy Pro to really tailor the sound of the system. It is slightly above your budget at $1499 MSRP but you may be able to get a dealer to come down a little but not likely as it is new.

Otherwise if you are stuck on your budget I would look at one of the many great receivers out there in the $700-1000 price range an use it strictly as a pre-amp.


----------



## dwisner (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm liking the Marantz. It is a little over my budget right now, but I dont really HAVE to buy anything until about June of next summer so the price may go down a little. This would give me a little time to save some money, and the Emotiva will probably be out by then so I can compare the two. Thanks for the help and suggestions.

Dane


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well if you have that much time to wait, I would think there will possibly be a refurb unit on A4L by then. Well just keep reading and listening to the reviews and you will have a better idea what to do.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I think a used Onkyo 886P or the Integra 9.9 which is the same is a of a deal for around $800 right now. I had the Integra DHC80.1 for about a month but it didn't play nice with my DirecTV so I went back to my 886P.

I just ordered a Denon 4311 since it has the new Audyssey XT32 and a pre-amp mode so I will have to see if it's better than the 886P which has been a solid performer.

There are too many bugs with the latest HDMI pre-pro's, if the 886P has a bug I have yet to find it. I here the new Integra 80.2 can be buggy for some so I plan on staying away until the bugs are ironed out.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> Otherwise if you are stuck on your budget I would look at one of the many great receivers out there in the $700-1000 price range an use it strictly as a pre-amp.


+1 to that idea. You also leave yourself open to using the on board amplification for possible future uses.:T


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

bambino said:


> +1 to that idea. You also leave yourself open to using the on board amplification for possible future uses.:T


+2 - I got the Pioneer 1120K, so of course its the best choice for you too. :dumbcrazy: Isn't that how it works?

Seriously though, it has a nice video processor chip, all the decoding I needed, lots of bells and whistles (iPod adapter, bluetooth option, internet radio, etc.), MCACC, and pre outs if I ever decide I need more power. Might want to take a look to see if the features match what you're looking for.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I still have a Pioneer Elite 94 receiver in a second system and love it. The only thing I wish it had was Audyssey XT instead of MCACC. XT does a great job with subs, MCACC I don't think even EQ's low enough for subs at least according to my SMS-1 which has to be employed for the MCACC but is not needed with XT.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

After I returned my UMC-1, I went with the Onkyo 1007. It is a receiver but it has been doing a fantastic job. I have it matched up with my Atlantic Technologies 7 channel amp. No glitches with this unit. Last night my wife and I were actually talking about the fact that the Onkyo has not displayed any problems since we put it in our system a few months ago. I really like the fact that it has dual sub inputs and the ability to adjust each sub independantly. The 9.2 is simply incredible and the THX Cinema modes sound incredible in my room. It was hard to return the UMC-1, had a lot of time invested in wanting, needing to like the unit. In the end, I am glad I returned it.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

I ended up ordering an AV7005, but don't have it yet. They are a little in short supply right now since the dealers are selling them about as fast as they get them.


----------



## dwisner (Nov 7, 2010)

Any experience with the Denon AVR-991? It has the new Audyssey, and it has dual sub outs. It looks pretty good to me.

Does anyone know about crossover frequency increments for Denon processors?


----------

